# Tipps und Tricks



## Bondex (21. Juni 2004)

Wäre echt nicht schlecht wenn hier so ein Forum wäre wo die ganzen Geheimtips gesammelt werden. Z.B. Was mache ich wenn ich Fische sehe, die  aber nicht beißen; oder man kennt eine Topstelle wo immer dicke Fische sind, man kommt auf normale Weise nicht dran, oder man beangelt ein Seerosenfeld mit kapitalen Karpfen, die man dort niemals landen kann eben ein Forum wo alles reinkommt was fast an Magie grenzt ein Forum für überaschende Ideen, Tricks, uralte Kniffe und hypermodernes Wissen — oder gibt´s das hier schon? :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Ok dann fang ich mal an  

Wenn man an einem steilen Ufer ist und Wasser mit dem Eimer schöpfen möchte, nimmt man seinen Gürtel und bindet ihn an den Eimer


----------



## Bondex (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Ja geil! Sowas meine ich


----------



## muddyliz (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Sieh mal hier nach, vielleicht findest du was Brauchbares: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/fisch.htm
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Bondex (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@ muddyliz 
gut Seite! Aber hier können noch ungeahnte eigene Neuerungen rein — mach mal den Anfang muddyliz :m


----------



## JonSilver (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Franz_16 

Da stehe ich da am Fluß und schöpfe Wasser und die Hosen hängen in den Kniekehlen *g* das muss ja aussehen .... nene Klasse tip:m


----------



## muddyliz (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@ JonSilver:
Es kommt halt immer drauf an, wie gut die Hose passt. Andernfalls versuch's mal damit:
http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/angelpraxis.htm#schwamm
Den kannst du notfalls auch für die Afterreinigung nach arabischer Art verwenden, aber hinterher *gut* ausspülen.  :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@ JonSilver
Du übersiehst, dass Franz aus Bayern kommt. Da trägt man Lederhosn mit Hosenträgern 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Genau, außerdem hat der Franz immernoch so bunte Shorts an und rennt mit rosafarbenen Ruten durchs Dorf  Hier Klicken 

Moin Holger  #h


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Auch ein Geheimtipp wenn man Ruhe am Wasser haben will
»benutze rosarote Ruten und wegen Peinlichkeit geht keiner mehr mit Dir angeln« :q  :q  :  :q      :m  :m     :z  :z


----------



## Bondex (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Ich wurde gefragt wie ich auf Aal angele bzw, ob ich irgendwelche Tricks auf Lager habe. Da ich annehme, daß andere es auch gerne erfahren möchten habe ich ein wenig gezeichnet und fotografiert und das ist dabei herausgekommen.
Richtige Tricks habe ich natürlich nicht. Ich kann nur sagen wie ich fische. Gerät: uralte Vollglasruten um 2m Länge gut wenn sie hell sind (gelb oder weiß findet man im Dunkeln am besten wieder). 

Montagen für das Flußfischen:
Montage 1:35er Hauptschnur darauf ein 50 Gr Sargblei, dann eine Gummiperle als Stopper/Puffer. dann der Karabinerwirbel. Lose Gamakatsu-Meereshaken binde ich an 10 er Fireline. Ich benutze Hakengröße 2 der Meeres u. Narurköderhaken mit dem einzelnen Widerhaken am Schenkel. Ich nehme gerne Fireline weil diese flexibler ist und auch einem Zander oder einen großen Raubaal zuverlässiger hält als dünnes Monofil.

Wenn Pflanzen am Grund wachsen fische ich gerne auch die Montage 2:
35er Hauptschnur mit 15 cm Springer am Ende Birnenblei mit Wirbel. Auch hier nehme ich wieder den 2er Haken.

Montagen für das Stillwasserfischen:
Die Montagen sind genauso, nur beißen die Aale hier viel vorsichtiger. So bin ich gezwungen kleinere Haken zu benutzen. Hier nehme ich dieselben Haken Gr.4 und drücke den vorderen Widerhaken an. Keine Angst, man verliert kaum Fische, dafür lassen sich auch geschluckte Haken noch entfernen ohne gleich alles abschneiden zu müssen. Wenn das doch mal passiert hat der Aal eine größere Überlebenschance!!!

Um meine Rutenspitzen gut sehen zu können habe ich sie »beleuchtet« und zwar mit roten Dioden. Diese sind besser zu sehen als die grünen Knicklichter und außerdem viel billiger — sie halten eine Ewigkeit. Im Dauertest brachten es die beiden NiMH-Akkus auf über 6 Wochen!!! Dauerleuchtzeit. Wenn sie leer sind — einfach wieder aufladen. Die Dioden werden an den Klingeldraht angelötet und mit einem durchsichtigen Schrumpfschlauch versiegelt. Dieser wird mit Ringbindeseide am Blank angelegt. Die Kabel verlege ich mittels Tesaband in kurzen Abständen am Blank bis hinunter zum Griff. Der Akkuhalter mit den NIMH Akkus wird mit Klettband oder Malerkrepp am oder über dem Griff am Blank befestigt. Für die Steckverbindungen lege ich die Kabel in eine Schlaufe. Zum Angeln wird diese mit einem wieder lösbaren Kabelbinder am Blank fixiert. So könnte ich meine Ruten sogar auseinandernehmen. Da ich aber einen Kombi besitze passen sie vollmoniert hinein. So kann ich auch Kurzsessions fischen ohne teuer Knicklichter zu verschwenden. Die Akkus werden mit einem Verbindungsstück (ähnlich Druckknöpfen) an die Diode angeschlossen. Hört sich wackelig an hält aber auch Dauerregen super aus und tüdelt auch nicht rum. Ich kann die Rutenspitze auch unter Wasser halten ohne das die Konstruktion Schaden nimmt. PS das funzt auch super an Brandungsruten!!! Die ganze Kabelage kostet pro Rute ohne Akkus etwa 1-2 Euro bei Conrad Elektronik.
Wer keine Lust zum Basteln hat nimmt halt einen Kniklichthalter (Foto)

Die Ruten werden etwa 50 cm - 1,5m vom Ufer entfernt eingeworfen. Hier suchen meiner Meinung nach die Aale nach Nahrung. (Habe ich auch schon mit einer Taschenlampe beobachtet). Die Klingel alarmiert mich und an der Leuchtspitze sehe ich was gerade passiert und ich bin mir immer gewiß um welche Rute es gerade geht (wenn man mit Kolegen zusammenfischt nicht schlecht denn bei über 3 Ruten kann´s sonst ein Durcheinader geben und man weiß nicht mehr woher das Klingeln gerade kommt). Je nachdem wie heftig der Biss ist wird angeschlagen. Im Fluß biegen sich meine Angeln manchmal bis zum Griff durch. Weil ich die superscharfen Haken benutze haken sich die Aale dann oft selbst.


----------



## Bondex (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hier noch einmal ein Foto meiner Montagen. Wer Lust hat kann ja gerne mal seine Montagen hier vorstellen. Würde mich freuen.
 :q  #g


----------



## totentanz (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Auf besonderen Wunsch von Bondex!:q 


Hier die Anleitung#4 

Man nehme einen Fisch!
und lege ihn auf den Rücken!







Dann schneidet man vom Kopf bis Schwanzwurzel links und rechts entlang der Wirbelseule (bis auf die Haut)





Sieht dann ungefähr so aus!







Dann durchtrennt man die Wirbelseule vor der Schwarnzwurzel und am Kopf






Und entfernt diese von den Rückenflossengräten. 






Nun schneidet man auf beiden Seiten die Bauchgräten wie bein "normalen Filitieren vorsichtig heraus,




entfernt die Rückenflossengäten und zieht mit einer Zange die Y-Gräten (oder rauschneiden) 
Dies konnte ich mit einer Hand leider nicht fotographieren!!


Nun ist der Fisch eine Flunder! 




Wer will kann die Bauchflossen noch wegschneiden. 
Ich lass die aber dran "Optik"

Zusammengeklappt sieht alles wieder aus wie am Anfang. Nur halt ohne Gräten.





Macht halt ein bischen Arbeit. Aber es loht sich!

Ich habe mir Mühe gegeben alles genau zu fotographien und zu beschreiben. Hoffe es ist einleuchtend.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Man merkt das Ihr Euch wirklich Mühe gegeben habt und das Ergebnis kann sich durchaus sehen lassen. Große Klasse und vielen Dank dafür. Im Moment habe ich nicht die nötige Zeit und wenn dann nutze ich sie anders (angeln) aber bei Gelegenheit stell ich hier auch mal meine Montagen oder ähnliches rein.


----------



## Bondex (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@totentanz 
gut gemacht! Danke für Deine Mithilfe. Wenn Du noch mehr so tolles Zeug hast immer hier rein damit!

@Findling 
Warten schon alle auf Deine Fotos! Mal ran an den Speck!


----------



## arno (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Moin!
Birnenblei gießen!!!
Wenn Ihr eine Form habt !
Das Problem ist jedes mal der Wirbel!
Meist ist er nach dem Gießen gleich mit eingegossen!
Um dies zu verhindern, fülle ich an den Stellen wo der Wirbel liegt , in beiden Gußteilen Knete rein!
Dann den halben Wirbel in die Knete drücken, die andere hälfte liegt selbstverständlich in der Form!!!
Die Form schließen , gießen , öffnen und Fertig!
Das bischen Knete was nach dem Gießen am Wirbel hängt mit einer alten Bürste oder Drahtbürste säubern und gut is!
Dann habt ihr Birnenbleie wie aus dem Laden!!!


----------



## Forellenudo (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Oder man geht sich bei Hakuma die Birnenblei Form für 12.95 Eu und hat diese Probleme nicht :m 

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## arno (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hallo Udo!
Wiesoooo, wird das Blei bei der Hakuma von der Seite eingegossen???


----------



## Forellenudo (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Ganz einfach,damit der Wirbel oder Öse schön frei von Blei bleiben,wenn du die Birnenbleie aus der Form holst,brauchste mit der kneifzange nur das überstehende blei abzuschneiden und hast dann ein schönes Birnenblei,ich selbst hab einige Formen von Hakuma und bin sehr zufrieden,ich mache innerhalb von ein paar stunden den Bleivorrat für den Rhein für die ganze Saison.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## arno (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Udo, ???????
Dat kapier ich jetzt aber nicht ganz!!!
Mach mal nen Foto von der Gußform!!


----------



## Forellenudo (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hab im moment keine Kamera da,meine Tochter ist unterwegs damit.Da wo du an der Seite das Blei einfüllst,den überstehenden grad schneides du nachher einfach ab.

gruß udo #h


----------



## Bondex (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Ich sehe schon das wird hier langsam! Danke! Basteltipps finde ich immer supergut! PS verbrennt Knete nicht? Welche Bleigewicht gießt Ihr beiden?


----------



## Forellenudo (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Also ich Gieße von 10gr-150gr.

gruß udo #h


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Bondex
ne, die Knetmasse hält das aus  

da gibts aber sogar eine Spezialknetmasse dafür glaub ich...


----------



## Bondex (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Könnte man aus dieser Knetmasse nicht auch ganze Formen pressen? Vielleicht eine Form für den Lieblingspilker, den man irgentwo im Himalaja auf einem Gebrauchtwaren-Bazar für Heiligtümer und Reliquien, zu einem Haidengeld und mit sehr viel Geduld und Hingabe beim Feilschen erstanden hat! Eben eine Form für einen unwiederbringlichen Liebling, den man für kein Geld der Welt und nicht einmal unter Einsazt seiner ganzen physikalischen und mentalen Kräfte jemals wieder zu Gesicht bekommt, eben ein absolutes Einzelstück das ein askhetisch lebender, ostthibetischer Lahma in der wasweißichwievielsten Dynasti von seinen Urahnen geerbt hatte, die wiederum es in liebevoller, feinzisilisierter Handarbeit mit Intasien höchster Güte versehen hatten. Sozusagen die Ikone höchster Qualität, der uneingeschränkte Prototyp einer unwiederbringlichen Rarität der Pilkkunst weltweit, ach was sage ich da, das einzige Stück seiner Art in diesem Universum! Das Ultimative Musterfanggerät zum Erbeuten kiemenatmender Wirbeltiere der Gattung Gadus Morhua. Ein Topköder welcher den allerhöchsten Ansprüchen um ein Vielfaches übertrifft.

Oder eine schnöde Form für ein ordinäres 50 Gr. Sargblei!!! #v  #v  #v


----------



## Klaus-a. (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@ arno, schau mal hier..


----------



## Klaus-a. (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

meine Bleiform


----------



## Bondex (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

”@Klaus-a. 
schönes Ding, wat koss?


----------



## Klaus-a. (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@ Bondex 19 €  schau mal hier....http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/


----------



## Bondex (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Klaus-a. 
das sind ja Hammerteile, leider für mich viel zu schwer! Aber Preis ist echt OK!


----------



## toddy (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@ Bondex u. alle die es brauchen können!
Mein Favorit zum Formenbau ist nun nach einigen versuchen mit 2 Komponenten Silikon für Dentallabors---SHERADUETT--.
Damit lässt sich jede Gussform herstellen die man sich so vorstellen Kann.
Für weitere fragen stehe ich gerne zur verfügung.


----------



## Bondex (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@toddy 
kannst Du das bitte näher erläutern?


----------



## Alijunior™ (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Habe letztes mal bei Bleigiessen was ausprobiert. Undzwar habe ich eier mit Ei gegossen. Am abend vorher habe ich diese ausgepustet und vaddern durfte was leckeres kochen  . Vor dem giessen muss man die eier mit sand umschließen und so fest andrücken das diese nicht platzen (logisch) dann öse rein und vollgiessen.
Hat sehr gut geklappt und ruckzuck hat man ein 400g-500g blei.
Um des wahre gewicht rauszubekommen füllt man die eier mit wasser, gießt des zurück in einen messbecher und wandelt den wert in kubik um. Das nimmt man dann mal 11,43 und schwups weiss man wie schwer sein ei mit blei sein wird


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@bondex
Wir machen ja jedes Jahr ein AB-Pilkergiessen - da giessen wir fast ausschließlich in selbstgemachte Silikonformen. Klappt wunderbar... 
irgendwo gibts da ne wunderbare Anleitung... irgendwo  
Ich schau mal


----------



## Bondex (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Alijunior™ 
witzige Idee das mit den Eiern! Platzt die Eierschale nicht durch die Hitze?? Was nimmst Du für Sand? Extra Formsand?

Franz_16 
Habe auch schon mal eine Kautschukform gebastelt — das Ergebnis: naja geht so. Außerdem ist das Silikonzeug verdammt teuer gewesen. Kolege meint umd die 50 Euro pro Liter! Vielleicht kennste was Günstigeres


----------



## Forellenudo (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Bei Hakuma gibts die gleiche Form für 12.95 Eu

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Alijunior™ (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Also teilweise platzen die abba dazu is ja der Hofeigene Sand da der die Form stabil hält


----------



## arno (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Udo, meine Form sieht so ähnlich aus wie die von Klaus-a!
Ich muss aber die Knete anbringen sonst läuft das Blei in die Öse!
Befor ich jetzt nen Haufen Geld in eine neue Gußform stecke, nehm ich lieber die Knete für 1,12 Euro und die reicht ja dann auch für ca. 10 Jahre!!!


----------



## toddy (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Bondex u. andere.
as von mir verwendete Knetsilikon kostete 3 Liter 50 Euro, das is wahrlich nich billig aber eswirdfür 8-10 Formen reichen.Ich suche mir eine Kunststoffschale mit geeigneten aussmaßen,knete die hälfte der masse an,drücke das Positiv hinein(vorher mit magarine dünn eingeschmiert) nun 5 min warten.Der Vorgang wird nun mit der zweiten Formhälfte wiederholt.warten-nun vorsichtig öffnen u. Angusskanal mit Scalpell einarbeiten.
Das Blei sollte Bei Siliconformen nicht unnötig heiss sein.
Beim Pilkerbau grosse Sorgfalt beim Dähtebiegen!
Nur wenn der genau passt und nirgends aneckt gibts auch ein Topergebniss


----------



## Bondex (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@toddy 
wo haste das Silikon denn kekauft?


----------



## arno (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Moin!
Gestern in der Firma waren Klempner da, die haben eine neue Heizung montiert.
Und da fiehlen Kupferrohrreste an.
50ger Rohr und ca. 30 mm breit.
Da dachte ich die kann ich gebrauchen!
Und was mach ich damit?
Blinker!!!
Wie?
Gaaaanz einfach!!!!
Den Kupferring aufschneiden und platt machen.
Bischen feilen( Entgraten).
Oben und unten ein Loch rein , den Rest könnt Ihr Euch denken!!!


----------



## fly-martin (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hallo

Tips und Tricks sowie etliche Bastelanleitungen hab ich auf meiner Seite gesammelt - unter fischen / tips und Tricks

oder direkt http://www.xxl-fishing.de/datas/tt-allgemein.html

Ach ja, in dem letzten oder vorletzten Praxis Magazin war ein Artikel über Gießfehler...


----------



## toddy (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@ Bondex wegen  bezugsquellen  bitte mit dem Dentallabor deines vvertrauens verhandeln,(Zahnärzte bekommen es sicherlich auch).
Dies Material gibt es in verschiedenen Härtegraden ,ich habe mit extra hart gute erfahrungen gemacht. Ich denke aber die anderen sind ebensogut.


----------



## sebastian (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

was zahlt man da für Blei eigentlich so ?


----------



## Gerry (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hab auch mal gebastelt. Und zwar nen Futtertablett. Muss vorweg schicken das die Idee nicht von mir stammt, sondern ich hab das irgendwo gelesen, weiss aber nicht mehr wo. #c 

Die Platte hab ich aus Kunstoff geschnitten. Sperrholz sollte aber auch gehen. 
Anschliessend in die Mitte der Platte ne Schraube stecken und von unten mit ner selbstsichernden Mutter festschrauben. Die Schraube so lang wählen, das man noch nen Erdspiess unterschrauben kann.
Meinen hab ich selbst gebaut:
Alurohr an einem Ende Platt gehauen und Spitz zugeflext. In das andere Ende ne mutter stramm eingeschlagen. Die Schraube im Tablett muss natürlich zur Mutter passen:


----------



## Bondex (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Gerry 
ich bin zwar kein Stipper, sieht aber gut aus die Geschichte!


----------



## Bondex (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hier noch ein Basteltip für Rutenständer. Man nehme etwas dicken Schweißdraht und biege ihn wie in der schematischen Abbildung. Dann nehme man noch ein Alurohr z.B. von den alten Setzkeschern die Erdspere. Mit Heißkleber wird das V-Stück eingesetzt oder einfach mit einer »Ringbindung« z.B. wenn man Vollmaterial hat, angebunden. Man kann auch Kupferrohr oder Stahl nehmen, dann wird der Ständer etwas schwerer. Das untere Ende wird mit einem Hammer platt gehauen und mit der Flex und Schleifscheibe angespitzt. Bei Vollmaterial einfach nur anspitzen. Vielleicht eignet sich auch ein Stück von einer alten Telerute, dann könnte der Ständer sogar in der Länge verändert werden. Wer mag kann noch als Schutz für die Rute einen Aquarienschlauch über den Draht schieben. Sinnvoll ist es den Ständer leuchteorange oder weiß zu lackieren, damit man ihn nach dem Angeln nicht im hohen Gras vergißt. Natürlich kann man das V-Teil auch aufschweißen, aber wer hat schon ein Schweißgerät zu Hause? #6


----------



## muddyliz (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Einfache Unterwasserpose:
Man durchbohrt mehrere alte Korken der Länge nach (Bohrer immer hin und zurück bewegen, damit das Bohrmehl raus kommt), zieht mit einer Ködernadel einen oder mehrere der Korken hintereinander auf die Schnur und fixiert die Korken oben und unten mit je einem kleinen Klemmblei. V.a. in erdig-braunem Wasser sind die Korken praktisch unsichtbar. Wenn man oberhalb der Korken noch einen Seitenarm (für's Meeresfischen) montiert und daran die Schnur mit dem Köder bindet, verringert sich die Gefahr des Vertüddelns.


----------



## Bondex (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

So, ich habe die Ständer jetzt lackiert. Jetzt finde ich sie beim Aalangeln im hohen Gras leichter wieder


----------



## Bondex (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

habe mir alte (Tele)-Krücken abgesägt (ganz links). Die bekomme ich aus dem Altmetallkontainer um die Ecke für lau, und die sind superstabil und trotzdem leicht.


----------



## voice (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

geht das bleigissen eigendlich auch mit normaler kinderknete...oder mit ton...????
voice


----------



## jackcrevalle (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

vakuumverpachen ohne vakuumgerät

eine einfache aber nervige möglichkeit die frischen filets vor luftzutritt und somit gechmacksverlust zu bewahren ist es die filets, am besten portionsweise in gefrierbeutel zu legen, und sie in wasser einzutauchen. die luft wird somit durch den wasserdruck aus der tüte (öffnung oberhalb der wasserlinie) gedrückt. verzwirbeln und verknoten, einfrieren, gut iss.


----------



## Bondex (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@jackcrevalle 
wenn´s funzt isses ne praktische Sache. Das müßte auch am Wasser funzen. Wenn nicht habe ich immer noch meine Luftpumpe zum Bellyboataufpumpen. Die kann ich auf Saugen umstellen und müßte somit auch ein Vakuum erzeugen können. Das probier ich mal aus. Hat einer hier eine Idee wei ich ohne Schweißgerät die Tüte dann auch luftdicht verschweißen kann. Ich hatte mal so ein Vakuumschweißgerät, das war echt ******* und funzte überhaupt nicht richtig — ich hab´s in den Laden zurückgebracht!!!


----------



## arno (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Voice, Du kannst Kinderknete oder auch Ton nehmen!!!
Es müsste auch mit normaler Seife gehen!
Zur Not geht auch ein Popel!!!


----------



## acker_666 (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Maisdosen verschliessen ! 
 Die Plastikdeckel von einrühr [size=-1]Cappuccino Dosen, aus ALDI, Plus..., passen genau auf Maisdosen. So kann man diese zu Hause schon öffnen und sie sind am Waaser vor dem Austrocknen gesichert. 100% dicht !
 [/size]


----------



## Bondex (1. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@acker_666 
Witzige Idee, auf was die Leute alles so kommen...


----------



## Bondex (1. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Mal eine Frage in eigener Sache:
Jetzt ist es überall sautrocken und man findet einfach keine Tauwürmer mehr. Gullis kann ich hier in HH auch nicht ausleeren (das mache ich nur auf dem Dorf wo mich keiner sieht). Wie finde ich bloß eine Wiese in HH, die bewässert wird, kurz geschnitten ist und vor allem auf die man auch nachts draufkann. Bei meinen Eltern gibt´s einen super Fußballplatz aber das ist leider 80 Km weit wech. Wie findet man hier bloß eine geeignete Wiese?


----------



## Bondex (1. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Und warum kommen die Würmer nachts nicht raus, denn die Wiesen sind nachts feucht vom Tau. Ich denke die oberste Bodenschicht speichert zuviel Hitze, was die Würmer nicht mögen? Aber wer weiß das genau?


----------



## PaB (1. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

hu, also ich habe 2 große boxen wo ich halt jeweils dendrobenas und tauwürmer habe. bei vermehren sicht gut wobei die tauis sich besser vermehren, hab mich auch gewundert, doch es ist so.
warum die würmer nicht hoch kommen? ich denke mal, das die obersten schichten vom sand sehr trocken sind und sie deshalb weiter unten sitzen.
denn ich glaube nicht, das der tau sehr tief in die erde ziehn kann.
also ab zum baumarkt, ne GROßE box kaufen und dann tauis rein und dann haste jedes jahr welche, ohne lange zu suchen.


----------



## bernd noack (1. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*






 empfehle anwendung dieser gummistopper z.b. als knotenschutz bei der montage von bondex zwischen perle und karabinerwirbel ich benutze sie auch sehr erfolgreich fuer ein variables vorfach-anleitung:70cm vorfach darauf 1 gummistopper und darueber 1 bleilochkugel der kleinsten groesse 

laesst sich dann je nach beissverhalten der fische von 0cm-70cm problemlos verschieben #4


----------



## Bondex (1. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@bernd noack 
Deine Stopper sind wirklich die edelste Variante. Es geht auch ein Stück dünner Aquarienschlauch oder Ventilgummi

@PaB 
beschreibe doch mal Deine Kiste oder stell mal ein Foto hier rein. Oder besser noch beides. Wo hast Du Deine Kiste? Im Keller?


----------



## PaB (1. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

mit dem foto, das kann ein paar tage dauern.
 ich hab sie ausm marktkauf-baumarkt fuer ca.15€ gekauft. oben löcher rein und dann befüllt mit torf und zeitungsstückchen(zeitung kleingerissen und dann heisses wasser drüber, dann schön umrühren bis es wie eine art teig wird. dann ausgepresst und mit dem torf vermischt.) kaffeesatz habe ich auch noch ein wenig mit unter gemischt. 
ich probier mal die kiste die tage zu fotografieren. wichtig ist glaube ich, das du den behälter mit den tauis nicht mit zu vielen besetzt und ich hab sie auch rein getan und dann fast 3 monate nichts mit gemacht, wender umgerückt oder die erde um gewühlt.
die boxen stehn genau vor meiner terrassentür, werde sie aber sobald es friert versuchen im keller unter zu bringen.
wie gesagt fotos kommen *hoff*


----------



## Bondex (8. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Habe mal ´ne Frage: Kann mir einer einen Tip geben, wei ich mit meinem roten Pulverfarbstoff Maden einfärben kann? Ich bekomme damit immer nur meine Hände rot (zwar auch die Maden, aber die werden ja GLEICH WIEDER WEIß WENN ich sie ins Wasser werfe) Wie bekomme ich das hin, daß meine Maden rot bleiben? Leider sind rote Maden in Deutschland nicht mehr erhältlich, aber die wären bestimmt der Knaller im Forellenpuff.


----------



## wulfy3 (8. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hi Bondex ,
wie wäre es denn mit roter Lebensmittelfarbe, entweder fürs Futter der Maden oder eben direkt ??? :m


----------



## Fangnix (9. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Ich glaube die Maden werden nur langanhaltent rot, wenn sie den Farbstoff fressen und so von innen _leuchten_.
Ich der Rute und Rolle haben die mal gezeigt, das man Maden mit Kaffepulver braun färben kann, wenn mann sie einfach 'ne Zeit darin rumkrabbleln lässt und sie dann das Pulver fressen, oder so...

Fangnix


----------



## Fangnix (9. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Ne andere Frage, ihr habt euch hier ausgibich übers Beigiesen unterhalten, wo bekomme ich den das Blei zum gießen her?


----------



## acker_666 (9. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*



			
				Fangnix schrieb:
			
		

> Ne andere Frage, ihr habt euch hier ausgibich übers Beigiesen unterhalten, wo bekomme ich den das Blei zum gießen her?


  Beim Dachdecker. Abfälle von Wickelblei.


----------



## Fangnix (9. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Wickelblei? Was ist das?


----------



## levalex (9. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Wickelblei, ist blei in platten oder bandform.
das zeug ist halt so dünn (1-6mm soweit ich weiß) das man es wickeln kann. daher
der name. und beim dachdecker kannste das günstig haben. wenn der abfälle hat, meißt sogar für 
ummesünnst!

gruß alex


----------



## Bondex (10. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@ Fangnix 
noch günstiger, also umsonst, bekommst Du alte Auswuchtbleie vom Reifenfritzen. Aber bitte nur draußen schmelzen, das stinkt wie sau nach verbranntem Gummi. Das Gemisch ist aber besser als Wickelblei- es wird härter und eignet sich besser für Pilkerbau.

Rote Maden:
Aber die Maden fressen das Pulver ja nicht. Muß man irgenteine Art Futter (gammliges Fleisch...) mit dem Pulver spicken? Wie haben die das früher blos gemacht? als es die roten Maden noch zu kaufen gab?


----------



## Fangnix (10. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

OK, in der Rute und Rolle steht, das man Maden einen Bronzeton verpassen kann, wenn man sie vom Sägemehl befreit und nun in ganz leicht angefeuchtetem Kaffepulver min. einen Tag im Kühlschrank krabbeln lässt.


----------



## Bondex (10. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Gut das mit den Maden weiß hier wohl keiner???

Hier ein kleiner Tipp: Bei Eigenbauwobblern die Augen gleich mit dem Epoxiüberzug mit einkleben und dann alles überlackieren. Anschließend die Augen mit Verdünner wieder freireiben und dann erst den 2K Klarlack drauf. Die Augen halten dadurch deutlich besser und haben noch mehr Tiefe. Hier die Fotos


----------



## levalex (10. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

wegen der madenfrage. hab mal ein wenig gestöbert und das hier gefunden:

C.K.
23.01.2003, 21:02

Wenn ich bunte Maden haben will, mache ich folgendes:

Paniermehl anrühren, nicht zu feucht auch nicht zu trocken, anschließend mit der gewünschten Farbe versetzten. Nach ein paar Tagen haben die Marden die gewünschte Farbe.

Weiter positiver Nebeneffekt:
Der strenge Madengeruch ist weg und sie sind fängiger. Wenn die Dose schön Luftdicht ist, so bilde ich mir ein, dass sie auch länger halten.

Diese Technik macht sich beim Anfüttern sogar doppelt bezahlt. Die Fische werden mit Teig und Maden angefüttert und die Maden treiben direkt nach dem Einwurf, nicht so stark ab, sondern landen ziemlich punktgenau immer auf dem selben Futterpunkt.



gruß alex


----------



## carp82 (10. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Im Blinker war mal was namens Zaubertopf, ein geniales Hilfsmitter.
 Leider geht mein Scanner nicht sonst würd ich es einscannen.
 Erst fungiert er als Schwimmer, wenn man an einer gewünschten Stelle die man sonst nicht erreicht hätte ist, strafft man die schnur und der Zaubertopf sinkt ab.

 So funktionierts:
 In den Deckel von einem Futterkorp  klebt man nen Karabiner Wirbel ein, feste Wirbelöse nach außen.
 In den Boden einer Tablettenröhre bohrt man ein kleines Loch ( damit klappts am besten, Ü-Ei oder Fotodose ist nur ne Notlösung.
 In das Loch wird ein Stück Monofil für die bebleiung geklebt ( auf Nummer sicher gehen und nen dicken Knoten machen, damit die Schnur nicht mehr durch das Loch passt.Die Schnur schaut also unten raus und hängt ins Wasser. Ich verwende Hardmono, auf das werden dann nach belieben Schrotbleie geklemmt.
 Den Futterkorbdeckel oben auf die Röhre kleben.
 Zaubertopf bemalen und fertig.


----------



## Bondex (10. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@levalex 
fressen Maden denn das Paniermehl?


----------



## levalex (10. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

das mußt du schon den verfasser fragen. das hat C.K.hier im board geschrieben am 23.1.2003. habs quasi nur geklaut....

gruß alex


----------



## Bondex (12. August 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@levalex 

das mußt du schon den verfasser fragen. das hat C.K.hier im board geschrieben am 23.1.2003. habs quasi nur geklaut....

gruß alex
__________________
Alex sagt:........Mensch bleiben!!!! 


wie finde ich das Thema?


----------



## Bondex (4. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@levalex 
oder wie meinst Du das? Wo hast Du das mit den roten Maden denn gefunden? Unter Madenzucht haben die Kollegen geschrieben, daß gekaufte Maden nicht mehr fressen. Dann funzt das mit der Farbstoffaufnahme nach Deiner geschilderten Methode doch auch nicht, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihihi??!!


----------



## Fangnix (4. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Ich würde, wenn ich mir das so überlege, die Maden selber züchten, wie muddyliz es auf seiner HP beschreibt und zu den Fleischresten oder dem Käse Farbe zu geben.
Wie heißt es so schön, probieren geht über studieren...


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Naja hier in Hamburg wird´s schwer den nötigen Platz für diese Stinkerei zu finden.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (5. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hallo @all,
ich habe letztens mal gelesen das man mit dem Saft von Rotebeete auch Maden färben kann. Ich habs zwar noch net ausprobiert aber ein Versuch wäre es ja mal wert. Ich denke wenn man etwas Paniermehl mit dem Saft anmacht dann müsste das klappen.

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Isildur (5. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Ein par sachen von mir:

  1.Falteimer sind für rund 5euro zu haben und eine geniale erfinung(is z.T. schon nen seil dran

  2.wenns probleme mit krabben gibt, man aber auf karpfen angeln will die boilis mit ner damenstrumpfhose einwickeln

  3.warum maden rot färben? nen roten faden mit auf den haken #6
  oder sone rote berkley made mit drauf

  4.in vielen zoogeschäften gibt es getrocknete bachflohkrebste ins anfütterungsmaterial und weißfische fangen

  5.in der apotheke kriegt man zum teil asand genail zum brassenangeln

  6.ddr literatur bildet:b damit angelt kein schwein(schnur und sonstige geräte angaben ignorieren)

 7.heizungsisolirungen(schaumstoffrohre(hohl) sind 1000send mal besser als vorfachbrettchen eindach die schlaufe mit ner stecknadel fixieren

 8.bei Q-tipps die watte ab machen=prima abstandshalter

 9.auf xxl-fishing wird ja das duft ei empfolen:
 zum bessern schnurdurchlauf ein solches Q-tipp röhrchen nehmen und einvorfach durch ein loch einfädeltn und die schlaufe um das röhrchen=auch bisse aufs ei werden verwertet(aufpassen das an dem loch keine scharfen kanten sind)

  ähhmm.. ja falls mir nochwas einfällt wirds nachgereicht

  ps:danke für die ganzen tipps und vorallem bleigussformen.de endlich billige gussformen

 pps:nur was man jetzt am besten zum kopieren von pilkern nimmt weiß ich net welches der materialien is da am besten(vll mit quelle)


  ansonsten I:k:ldieses forum..genial


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Mr. Lepo 
ich dachte Maden fressen nur Fleisch und anderes verwesendes Zeug. Aber Paniermehl??? Und ach ja fast hätte ich´s vergessen nochmal zu erwähnen: Die gekauften Maden fressen nicht mehr (sie sind schließlich bereits ausgewachsen!!!)

@Isildur 
zum Pilkerkopieren kannst Du ganz normale Knete nehmen
dann kommt das Silikon


----------



## Tommy-Boy (5. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Mit einer Zahnbürste bekommt man auch den letzten Rest von der Niere von der Wirbelsäule weg (vom Fisch natürlich! ). Die Zahnbürste danach besser nicht mehr benutzen, oder einfach die vom Bruder nehmen! *kicher* Im Ernst, ich stelle die Bürste danach einfach immer in die Spülmaschine, und deponiert ist sie in einer Küchenschublade, damit es da bloß nicht zu Verwechslungen kommt!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Fangnix (5. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Bondex
So wie die Farbe der roten Beete an den Fingern bleibt, sollte sie auch lange an den Maden bleiben. #6


----------



## Bondex (5. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Fangnix 
Das tut mein Farbpulver auch leider, man bekommt die Flossen kaum wieder sauber, die Farbe ist extrem intensiv, bei Maden — Fehlanzeige, weiß auch nicht warum


----------



## barsch_zocker (6. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Vielleicht weil die Maden fettig sind? Man liest doch immer das Stipper ihre Maden vorher waschen?

barsch_zocker


----------



## Bondex (6. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@barsch_zocker 
das könnte sein. Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt ob die Oberfläche einer Made eventuell zu glatt ist und die Farbe nur an der Oberfläche haftet, aber nicht einziehen kann wie in menschliche Haut oder andere porige Materialien. Die Madenindustrie bereitete die Maden mit sicherheit irgentwie zum Färben vor, nur wer kenn das Geheimnis genau? Kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, daß die das verwesende Fleisch eingefärbt hanen um rote Maden zu erzeugen. PS Früher gab´s ja auch blaue und gelbe Maden zusammen mit den weißen. Der Anteil der weißen war aber immer wesentlich höher als der der farbigen. Die roten fingen meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser! Ich habe mir als Junge immer eingebildest ,die Fische fressen sie so gerne weil diese Maden vielleicht nach Erdbeeren schmecken, vielleicht dachten das die Fische auch. Nur Aale fraßen lieber die weißen.


----------



## Torge (6. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

habe die Tipps zum Madenfärben mit Kaffee ausprobiert. Ergebnis: das Sägemehl gegen trockenes Kaffeepulver ausgetauscht und zwei Tage im Kühlschrank stehenlassen -> goldiges Ergebnis mir sehr intensivem Kaffeegeruch. Beim Ansitz habe ich nach kurzer Zeit ohne Anfüttern 12 Bisse (Rotaugen und Rotfedern) OHNE Anfüttern gehabt. Mich hat es überzeugt! Ich gehe in Zukunft nur noch mit Kaffee-Maden ans Wasser.


----------



## Bondex (6. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Torge 
danke für die Info


----------



## Isildur (6. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*



			
				Torge schrieb:
			
		

> habe die Tipps zum Madenfärben mit Kaffee ausprobiert. Ergebnis: das Sägemehl gegen trockenes Kaffeepulver ausgetauscht und zwei Tage im Kühlschrank stehenlassen -> goldiges Ergebnis mir sehr intensivem Kaffeegeruch. Beim Ansitz habe ich nach kurzer Zeit ohne Anfüttern 12 Bisse (Rotaugen und Rotfedern) OHNE Anfüttern gehabt. Mich hat es überzeugt! Ich gehe in Zukunft nur noch mit Kaffee-Maden ans Wasser.


sehr interessant#r...mal testen


----------



## Bondex (6. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Mal ein Tipp von mir: Beim Wobblerbauen kann man in das Epoxydharz gleich Glitterpulver unterrüren und damit die Wobbler oder Pilker bestreichen. Das funzt auch gut mit 2 K-Lack. Die Oberfläche wird sehr brillant und das Glitter platzt nicht so schnell ab. Glitter gibt´s bei uns in hamburg jetzt für 1 Euro in so´nem Billigladen. Dieses Zeug ist schön flach und trägt daher nicht auf, wie z.B. Glitzersand das tut.


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hier mal ein Tip für Wobblerbauer:
Drehbare Fliegenbindestöcke erleichtern das Finish von Wobblern oder das Auftragen von Epoxy ungemein. Einfach den Wobblerrohling an der Öse einspannen und wärend des Drehens das Epoxi auftragen. Auch Lackiern ist jetzt einfacher. #6


----------



## Forellenudo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

In eine Gußform für Karpfenbleie ein paar Styropor kugeln rein und mit vorher flüssiggemachte Gouda oder Emmentaler auffüllen und wieder hart werden lassen,so mach ich mir unauffällige Käseboilis die auch noch auftreiben,sind auch für Barben hervoragend.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Forellenudo 
und das funzt??? So flüddig wird der Käse doch gar nicht daß man ihn gießen kann oder mischt du noch irgentwas dazu, Fett oder so?


----------



## Forellenudo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

du mußt den ganz langsamm erwährmen,er wird zwar nicht flüssig wie Wasser,aber so flüssig das du ihn hineinfüllen kannst,klappt hervorragend,probiers mal aus #6 

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Tommy-Boy (10. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

OK, ich habe mich mal wegen Madenfärben schlau gemacht (ein Bekannter meiner Freundin ist Futterhersteller): Maden werden während der Fressphase gefärbt, das Fleisch welches sie fressen wird mit Lebensmittelfarbe eingefärbt, welche dann die Made färbt.

Tom


----------



## bernd noack (10. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*







 @Bondex und alle interessierte-dein montagevorschlag und auch die angeltaktik ist genau richtig und erfolgreich-bei fragen zum grundangeln findet man hier die perfekte antwort-sehr gut gemacht-#6


----------



## Fangnix (10. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Torge
Hab auch schon gute Erfolge mit Kaffemaden verbuchen können!


----------



## Bondex (11. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@bernd noack 

 »@Bondex und alle interessierte-dein montagevorschlag und auch die angeltaktik ist genau richtig und erfolgreich-bei fragen zum grundangeln findet man hier die perfekte antwort-sehr gut gemacht-«
Welche Montage meinst Du? Komme da jetzt nicht ganz mit wovon Du redest?


----------



## Torge (11. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Thommy-Boy: vielen Dank für den Tipp betreff Färben von Maden. Habe mir so etwas schon gedacht, weil meine Versuche mit Lebensmittelfarbe bisher ziemlich erfolglos verliefen. Also wohl für einen Angler ohne Garten zwecks eigener Madenzucht leider nicht realisierbar...


----------



## Bondex (11. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hier ein Tip für Fliegenfischer. Manchmal erschein der Bach wie ausgestorben und man wiß nicht wo man einen Fisch anwerfen kann. Um die Fische zum Steigen zu bringen einfach eine Hand vol alte kleine Brotwürfel ins Wasser werfen. Schon steigen die Fische und man weiß wo man die Fliege präsentieren kann. Sicher, das ist nichts anderes als Anfüttern funzt aber echt prima weil die Fische dadurch auch etwas an ihrer Scheu verlieren.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (11. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*



			
				Torge schrieb:
			
		

> @Thommy-Boy: vielen Dank für den Tipp betreff Färben von Maden. Habe mir so etwas schon gedacht, weil meine Versuche mit Lebensmittelfarbe bisher ziemlich erfolglos verliefen. Also wohl für einen Angler ohne Garten zwecks eigener Madenzucht leider nicht realisierbar...


Ich habe es auch schon ausprobiert, Rote Beete Saft hat mir sehr schnell 'Schimmelmaden' hergestellt, Lebensmittelfarbe hat auch nicht geholfen. Aber anscheinend sind die gefärbten Maden nicht in allen Bundesländern verboten, vielleicht bekommt man sie ja trotzdem noch irgendwo. (Wobei ich damit nicht sicher bin ;+ )

Tom


----------



## bernd noack (11. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*







 @Bondex--- ich meine deinen beitrag 07.07.2004, 02:29 und 07.07.2004, 02:33 ---es sind ja viele sehr gute tipps und tricks in diesem titel---wird langsam vielleicht etwas unuebersichtlich ? was ist die loesung ? eventuell einzelne besonders gute beitraege mit eigenem titel ins board stellen ?


----------



## Bondex (12. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@bernd noack 
also ich finde wer lesen kann und wen´s interessiert, der ließt es auch, oder


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Zum binden einer Schlaufe bei Fliegenschnüren kann man zum Freilegen der Seele auch Nitroverdünner statt Aceton verwenden (habe ich eben getestet) (vielleicht geht auch Nagellackverdünner oder Benzien) 5-10 Minuten darin einweichen und dann in ein Stück 30er Nylon einen einfachen Knoten machen. Diesen über die Flugschnur schieben und festziehen. Dann durch Zug an beiden Mono-Enden die Gummiaußenhaut der Flugschnur abziehen. Jetzt kann man mit einem Fadeneinfädler aus dem Fliegenbindewerkzeugkasten eine Schlaufe von hinten durch die Seele ziehen und anschließend mit Sekundenkleber fixieren   Hält bombenfest ohne Knoten


----------



## Bondex (24. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Geld sparen könnt ihr sehr gut bei Sprengringen. Einfach Edelstahldrahr um einen Nagel oder ähnliches zu einer engen Spirale wickeln. Zum Festahlten eignet sich gut ein sogenannter Engländer oder ein Schraubstock. Anschließend wird diese Spirale mit einem guten Saitenschneider in »mundgerechte« Stücke aufgeteilt. Man kann natürlich auch schon fertige Spiralen (aus Omas Sofa, Federkernmatatzen...) benutzen, die sind genauso gut. Die so entstandenen Sprengringe sind kostenlos und mindestens genauso gut wie teure gekaufte und man kann sie in jeder Größe herstellen


----------



## Bondex (30. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hier noch ein Tip für Brandungsangler. Wattwurmsuchmaschine: Einfach einen alten Propeller (Ventilator oder Bootsmotorschraube) an einer Stange befestigen und dann in einen Akkuschrauber einspannen. Nun kann man damit im Flachwasser die Wattis freispülen und seine Kräfte fürs Angeln sparen! |wavey:


----------



## arno (30. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Die so entstandenen Sprengringe sind kostenlos und mindestens genauso gut wie teure gekaufte und man kann sie in jeder Größe herstellen



Na ich würde sagen :
Blos nicht machen das hällt nie!!!!!!
Ein guter Sprengring besteht aus Federstahl und nicht aus einfachen Edelstahldraht!
Kann ja sein das die Dinger einen Kilo halten aber mehr glaube ich nicht!


----------



## gismowolf (30. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hi arno!
Ich geb Dir da vollkommen recht!Nachdem ich bei einer meiner ersten Fischerreise nach Südnorge (Korshamn) innerhalb von 2 Tagen ca.30(!!) Pilker bei Hängern verlor und damit dem dortigen Supermarkt durch Kauf der vorhandenen Pilker den Umsatz stark steigerte,kam das böse Erwachen!Da hatte ich mal einen guten Fisch dran und an der Oberfläche kam dann der Pilker ohne Fisch und ohne Drilling an,jedoch mit butterweichem ausgezogenem Sprengring.Seit damals mache ich mir meine Sprengringe selbst.Über einen Bekannten bekam ich nichtrostende Musterstücke von Drähten in
ø von 0.5;0.8 u.1.0 mm in Federstahlqualität,die jedoch nur profimäßig auf einer Drehbank zu einer Zugfeder eingerollt werden können.Zum Abzwicken benötigt man beste Qualität eines Seitenschneiders und große Kräfte in den Fingern!Die Tragkraft hängt dann noch sehr stark vom ø des fertigen Ringes ab.Das Ergebnis hat mich dann 
sehr beruhigt.z.B.Drahtstärke 1.0mm - Ring ø 12mm - zwei Windungen - angehängtes Gewicht - ich,mit 95kg !! Für meine Montagen für Norge habe ich mir solche Ringe mit 16mm ø gemacht,die etwas leichter zu montieren sind.Aber seit dem Erlebnis in Korshamn geht bei mir die Sicherheit vor,wenn`s auch etwas übertrieben erscheint!


----------



## H.Senge (30. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

hi ich hab da mal nen tipp auf aal damit macht ihr den teich leer!!!

also ihr montiert einen futterkorb auf der hauptschnur und tut da ein großes stück rinderleber rein als vorfach 25er monofile schnur und einen roten wurmhaken (rot ist wichtig) nun zündet ihr den haken an!!! wenn ihr den haken nicht mehr in den händen halten könnt ist er fertig und hat nun die farbe eines motorradauspuffs (so chrom lila farben) den montiert ihr 10 cm vom futterkorb entfernt und ihr werdet merken was passiert: die aale sehen nachdem sie den futterkorb leergefressen haben den haken und fresen ihn in ihrer lebergier auch da er ja fast die gleiche farbe hat da am haken keine leber ist hakt er sich selbst und ihr habt ihn dann an der rute


naja denn man petri hoil ne!!!!

euer heinrich


----------



## arno (30. September 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi arno!
> Ich geb Dir da vollkommen recht!Nachdem ich bei einer meiner ersten Fischerreise nach Südnorge (Korshamn) innerhalb von 2 Tagen ca.30(!!) Pilker bei Hängern verlor und damit dem dortigen Supermarkt durch Kauf der vorhandenen Pilker den Umsatz stark steigerte,kam das böse Erwachen!Da hatte ich mal einen guten Fisch dran und an der Oberfläche kam dann der Pilker ohne Fisch und ohne Drilling an,jedoch mit butterweichem ausgezogenem Sprengring.Seit damals mache ich mir meine Sprengringe selbst.Über einen Bekannten bekam ich nichtrostende Musterstücke von Drähten in
> ø von 0.5;0.8 u.1.0 mm in Federstahlqualität,die jedoch nur profimäßig auf einer Drehbank zu einer Zugfeder eingerollt werden können.Zum Abzwicken benötigt man beste Qualität eines Seitenschneiders und große Kräfte in den Fingern!Die Tragkraft hängt dann noch sehr stark vom ø des fertigen Ringes ab.Das Ergebnis hat mich dann
> sehr beruhigt.z.B.Drahtstärke 1.0mm - Ring ø 12mm - zwei Windungen - angehängtes Gewicht - ich,mit 95kg !! Für meine Montagen für Norge habe ich mir solche Ringe mit 16mm ø gemacht,die etwas leichter zu montieren sind.Aber seit dem Erlebnis in Korshamn geht bei mir die Sicherheit vor,wenn`s auch etwas übertrieben erscheint!




Genau so und nicht anders!
Und mit Feederstahl gehts nun mal nur auf der Drehbank!


----------



## Bondex (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@arno 
ich rede hier nicht von Norwegen und 100 Kg Fischen. Ich bastel mir die Sprengringe nur für meine Miniwobbler. Habe auf jeden Fall noch keinen Fisch dadurch verloren. Übrigens auch gekaufte Sprengringe sind nicht immer aus Federstahl hatte mal billige, die sogar gerostet haben. Aber die von mir genannten Ringe aus alten (Sprung)Federn oä sind garantiert aus sehr hartem  Federstahl! Übrigens gibt´s auch bei Edelstahl von der Rolle verschiedene Härten. Das Zeug was ich jetzt (Dank Markus) habe ist superzäh und läßt sich auch nur mit einem Engländer um den Nagel wickeln, habe ich aber auch schon gesagt glaube ich |kopfkrat


----------



## arno (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Geld sparen könnt ihr sehr gut bei Sprengringen. Einfach Edelstahldrahr um einen Nagel oder ähnliches zu einer engen Spirale wickeln. Zum Festahlten eignet sich gut ein sogenannter Engländer oder ein Schraubstock. Anschließend wird diese Spirale mit einem guten Saitenschneider in »mundgerechte« Stücke aufgeteilt. Man kann natürlich auch schon fertige Spiralen (aus Omas Sofa, Federkernmatatzen...) benutzen, die sind genauso gut. Die so entstandenen Sprengringe sind kostenlos und mindestens genauso gut wie teure gekaufte und man kann sie in jeder Größe herstellen



Bondex, du hast von einfachem Edelstahldraht gesprochen!


----------



## Bondex (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@arno 

glaub´ich nicht |supergri  |supergri


----------



## arno (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

|kopfkrat  |smash: 
Ohne Worte


----------



## Bondex (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@arno 
ne echt, probier mal alte Federn z.B. aus alten Uhrwerken oä. Das funzt nicht schlecht


----------



## arno (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Meine alten Uhren haben alle schon Quarz und das Erbstück von meinem Oppa bau ich nicht auseinander!!!


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@arno 
dann bau doch ´n Quarzwerk aus Deiner alten Uhr aus und zwirbel es in das zisilisierte Uhrengehäuse von Deinem Oppa. Der freut sich daß seine Uhr ab sofort genauer geht und Du hast genug Material für tausende von Sprengringen, wenn ich mich nicht irre hihihi :q


----------



## arno (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

#q  |uhoh: Banause


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

War eben auf dem Flohmarkt und habe da so ein altes Federgestell vom Bett (anstatt Lattenrost) gesehen. Da waren auch einige schöne Federn drann. Vielleicht gehen auch die Federn von defekten Klappstühlen oder Hollywood-Schaukeln??? Also für große Pilker-Sprengringe sicher suuuper! #6


----------



## Tommy-Boy (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Also vertue ich mich da? Gute Sprengringe kosten doch nicht mehr als 30-40 Cent das Stück, oder (in 10er Packungen, größere Mengen werden mit Sicherheit noch günstiger)? Wenn ich für die Produktion eines Sprengring so 5min kalkuliere, kann man 12 Stück pro Stunde schaffen. Bei 35 Cent hätte ich dann durch 'nur' eine Stunde Arbeit immerhin 4.2 Euronen gespart. Selbst wenn ich 20 Ringe pro Stunde schaffe, komme ich auf 7 Euro. Neeeeeeeeeeeee, dann gehe ich in dieser Zeit lieber Zeitungen austragen und kaufe mir die Dinger, da habe ich wenigstens geprüfte Qualität. Und die gesparte Zeit verbringe ich am Wasser.


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Tommy-Boy 
schau mal nach oben, da heißt es Basteln und Selbermachen! |kopfkrat Und wieso 5 Min pro Sprengring? Ich brauche für den »Knipps« höchstens 1 Sekunde #h Gebe überhaupt kein Geld aus und habe für jeden Kunstköder auf jeden Fall die richtige Ringgröße. Muß also nicht erst in den nächsten Ort fahren in den Angelladen gehen und dann feststellen, daß die genau diesen Ring gerade nicht haben. Wenn ich will mache ich eine Umdrehung mehr, dann geht er garantiert schwerer auf oder kaput als jeder gekaufte!  Also wenn Du noch Deine Zeitungen austrägst habe ich schon schöne Fische gefangen |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hier mal ein ganz einfacher Tip zum Biegen von Pilker oder Wobbler-Ösen. Damit die immer gleich groß werden und eine »Massenproduktion« schneller geht habe ich mir diese einfachen Blöcke gebastelt. einfach 2 Nägel rin und mit der Puksäge die Köpfe wegsägen — fertig. Jetzt kann man mit ´ner einfachen Kombizange die Ösen biegen. Auch das Ablängen der Drahstücke geht jetzt viel schneller :m


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Habe eben mal für Euch diesen sinnvollen Knoten zum befestigen einer Springerfliege »geklöppelt« Der hält spitze und ist wirklich leicht zu binden. Er eignet sich aber nur für Monoschnüre (ich nehme gerne 40er) Bitte sehr langsam zuziehen sonst reißt er durch die enstehende Wärme #6 Die Schlaufe kann gerne für noch mehr Spiel des Beifängers aufgetrennt werden.


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hier ist mein Lieblings-Schlagschnurknoten zum Verbinden von 2 unterschiedlich dicken Schnüren. Mit ein paar mehr Windungen hält auch Fireline gut an einer Minoschnur. Die linke auf dem Foto entspricht der dickeren Monoschnur


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Oder hier noch ein schöner Knoten für die Befestigung eines Monoforfaches an eine Flugschnur anstatt desNagelknotens. Er eignet sich aber auch gut als Schlagschnurknoten. Der Clou - es ist gar kein Knoten, denn eigendlich ist die Schnur nur eingeschlauft. Daher auch die absolut hohe Tragkraft


----------



## Tommy-Boy (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Bondex: Ich denke, dass hier sauviele gute Tipps zusammenkommen. Aber Sprengringe werde ich bestimmt niemals selber basteln, da in meine Augen der Aufwand in keinem Verhältnis zur Arbeit steht.

Dafür ist vorgestern meine Gussform für Strömungsbleie angekommen, ich werde -sobald ich das Teil ausprobiert habe- mal einen Bericht abgeben.

Tom


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@Tommy-Boy 
jau, mach mal einen Fotobericht hier rein


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Viele haben das Problem kleine Sprengringe an irgentwelche Ösen zu befestigen, oder damit einen Haken einzuhängen. 
Ich mache das immer so: mit einer kleinen Messerklinge oä (Taschenmesser) in die Öffnung des Sprengrings drücken und mit einer Rundzange (mit richtig spitz zulaufenden Backen den Ring über die Öse legen. Solange jetzt die Öse den Ring offenhält kann gleich noch eine Drilling oä eingehängt werden. Mit der Spitzzange wird nun der Ring weitergedreht bis er richti sitzt.
Professionell ist das zwar nicht aber es erleichtert das Einhängen. Es soll ja auch extra Werkzeug dafür geben. Hat einer hier eine Ahnung wie das aussieht und funzt? #c


----------



## Rico79 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

In einigen Großstädten gibt es auch vereinzelt extreme Kaninchenaufkommen... wenn da mal eins Hops geht kommen auch die Fliegen bzw. Maden. Diese fressen noch und sollten sich färben lassen .... 

Ist nur ne Idee ... getestet habe ich das noch nicht. :m


----------



## sammycr65 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*



			
				Rico79 schrieb:
			
		

> In einigen Großstädten gibt es auch vereinzelt extreme Kaninchenaufkommen... wenn da mal eins Hops geht kommen auch die Fliegen bzw. Maden. Diese fressen noch und sollten sich färben lassen ....
> 
> Ist nur ne Idee ... getestet habe ich das noch nicht. :m



Is jetz nich Dein Ernst! (schüttel) :v


----------



## Yupii (27. April 2006)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Viele haben das Problem kleine Sprengringe an irgentwelche Ösen zu befestigen, oder damit einen Haken einzuhängen.
> Ich mache das immer so: mit einer kleinen Messerklinge oä (Taschenmesser) in die Öffnung des Sprengrings drücken und mit einer Rundzange (mit richtig spitz zulaufenden Backen den Ring über die Öse legen. Solange jetzt die Öse den Ring offenhält kann gleich noch eine Drilling oä eingehängt werden. Mit der Spitzzange wird nun der Ring weitergedreht bis er richti sitzt.
> Professionell ist das zwar nicht aber es erleichtert das Einhängen. Es soll ja auch extra Werkzeug dafür geben. Hat einer hier eine Ahnung wie das aussieht und funzt? #c


ja, sieht aus wie eine kleine Spitzzange, bei der eine Backe etwas kürzer geraten ist und an der Spitze der anderen Backe ein spitz zulaufender kleiner "Zahn" sitzt, der vor die kürzere Backe greift. Mit dem Teil kann man ohne sich die Fingernägel abzubrechen:q Ösen und Haken aufziehen.


----------



## Rico79 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hab als "Pöps" mal nen toten Hasen gefunden und nach "Nachhaken" mit nem Stock kamen die Maden zum vorschein .....


----------



## DeMax (27. April 2006)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads, geht der Link zu muddyliz Seite, dort ist ein Lotkorken beschrieben, verstehe aber irgendwie nicht wie das aussehen bzw. funktionieren soll?


----------



## muddyliz (27. April 2006)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*



			
				DeMax schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads, geht der Link zu muddyliz Seite, dort ist ein Lotkorken beschrieben, verstehe aber irgendwie nicht wie das aussehen bzw. funktionieren soll?


Dann nochmal ganz langsam: Du stichst einen Draht so durch einen normalen Flaschenkorken, dass 1/3 links ist und 2/3 rechts. Jetzt biegst du aus den beiden herausstehenden Enden je 1 Schlaufe, die dicht am Korken anliegen. Du führst die Schnur erst durch die eine Schlaufe, dann 2/3 um den Flaschenkork rum und dann durch die andere Schlaufe. Das Ganze wohlgemerkt über der Pose, und mit nem Lotblei am Haken. Jetzt wirfst du aus und lässt locker. Das Lotblei sinkt zum Grund, dabei läuft die Schnur durch die beiden Ösen um 2/3 des Korkens rum, bis das Lotbei den Grund erreicht. Jetzt ziehst du die Schnur straff und kurbelst ein. Da die Schnur um 2/3 des Korkens geht, zieht sie sich fest. Wenn du eingekurbelt hast, ziehst du die Pose hoch bis 5 cm unter den Korken und nimmst den Korken weg. Dein Haken befindet sich jetzt 5 cm über Grund. Klaro ???


----------



## DeMax (28. April 2006)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hört sich sehr gut an, werde ich ausprobieren!


----------



## Carissma (28. April 2006)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

wow totentanz das is wirklich geil hast de echt fresh gemacht Klasse!!!!!


----------



## Rockboje (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Tach auch!
Ich gehe ausschlieslich in der Brandung angeln und Binde mir meine Vorfächer und den ganzen equipment selbst, wenn jemand erfahrung darin hat,oder sammeln möchte, würde ich gerne ein Paar Tips austauschen.
Seit neuem Habe ich mir auch Eigene Kunstköder in vorm von Wattwürmern gemacht und würde mich freuen, wenn interessenten diese nicht aucheinmal testen würden wollen.Ich interessiere mich Brennend auf die erfahrungen und eigenarten die Andere Angler mit meinem Köder so machen.
Schönen grüss


----------



## Bondex (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Kleiner Tip
Beim Hochseeangeln oder Bellybootfischen hängen immer mal Miesmuscheln am Haken. Diese nicht wieder reinwerfen sondern sammeln. Am Ende eines Tages kommen schon einige zusammen. Auf Toast oder mit Weißweinsahnesoße sind die ein Gedicht


----------



## Bondex (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

ich hol den mal wieder nach oben, gute Tips kann man doch immer gebrauchen
Hat jemand eine genaue Anleitung wie eine große Forelle richtig sauber filetiert wird. Bei mir sieht das Ergebnis immer ziemlich unsauber aus. Mußt doch eine Möglichkeit mit wenig Verschnitt geben?


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erkWv1qbH0M


----------



## BeatleB84 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hat zwar gerade nix mit filetieren zu tun, passt aber trotzdem recht gut in das Thema Tipps und Tricks:

Wenn ich auf Karpfen angeln möchte, und diese nicht so auf meine normalen Boilies stehen, dippe ich sie. Jedoch nicht mit nem Dip ausm Angelladen, sondern mit Taco Dip ausm Kaufland oder nem anderen Discounter. Die gibt es in unzähligen Geschmacksrichtungen. Für mich hat sich am besten der Käse-Dip bewährt. Am besten ist sogar, den Dip schön kühl zu lagern, da der Käse dann sehr zähflüssig ist und lange am Boilie (oder jedem anderen Köder) bleibt.
Außerdem ist der Dip echt preisgünstig im Vergleich zu teuren flavours.


----------



## dukewolf (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

@ Beatle
Das mit dem Discounter Dipp ist super und hat bei mir auch schon lange Einzug in meinen Angelkoffer genommen.  

Hier einmal ein Tip wenn man keine PVA Schnur mehr hat.
Man benötigt:
08/15 Gummis aus der Ramschkiste aus dem Baumarkt usw.
Würfelzucker
Frolic

Den gewünschten farbigen Gummi, hängt man in seinen Karabiner ein.
Nun folgt im Gummi ein Zuckerwürfel .
Das vordere Gummi_Ende hängt man in eine Ködernadel ein, worauf man 8 - 10 Frolics auf den Gummi auffädelt, den man nun wieder mit einem Zuckerwürfel nach vorne absichert.
Als Haarköder natürlich auch ein Frolic oder Boilie.
Wurf erfolgt als würde man mit PVA anfüttern.
Der Zucker löst sich im Wasser auf, der Gummi zieht sich zurück, und die Frolics liegen offen neben dem Hakenköder.


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Dieses Video hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Aber ich meine mehr so größereSalmoniden wie diese King hier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpHg3ZQZS0g&feature=fvw

Frage mich nur ob die die Bauch-Gräten dranlassen und vor allem wie sie die mit dem Messer durchgeschnitten bekommen. Bei so einem großen Fisch sind die doch schon ziemlich dick!!!


das Ding mit dem Zucker ist je einse Superidee! Wirfst Du damit auch gleichzeitig den Köder ein oder wo hängt das Futter bzw wo der eigentliche Haken an der Montage? Ersetzt das Futter quasi das Blei?


----------



## dukewolf (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*



			
				 Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> das Ding mit dem Zucker ist je einse Superidee! Wirfst Du damit auch gleichzeitig den Köder ein oder wo hängt das Futter bzw wo der eigentliche Haken an der Montage? Ersetzt das Futter quasi das Blei?


@ Björn
Das kannst du so oder so machen.   
*Anfüttern*
Möchte erst ein paar Würfe machen und etwas mehr anzufüttern, wo man einen längeren Gummi benutzen kann, dabei aber das Haarvorfach wegläßt.   Bei 15 frischen Frolics erübrigt sich ,durch das Eigengewicht der Frl. ,  auch das Blei.  
_*Mit Hakenköder*_
Dazu einen kleineren Gummi, den man ebenso in dem Karabiner einhängt, den Gummi mit 6 - 8 Stk bestückt, das Haarvorfach ebenfals einhängt und auf das Haar ein F. auffädelt.
Dazu kommt auf den Anti Tangle Boom ein passendes Blei , um den Selbsthakefekt zu garantieren. 

Bild mußte ich leider bearbeiten, um es besser zu erklären.


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Ah verstehe. Sag mal wie lange dauert das denn bis sich die Köder von der Montage gelöst haben? Ich meine, mußt Du da direkt treffen mit der Montage wenn Du punktgenau anfüttern willst oder kannst Du das Rig dann noch ein Stückchen zu Dir rankurbeln bevor sich die Frolics oder Boilis lösen?


----------



## dukewolf (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hi Björn
Je nach Temp. des Wassers, Jahreszeit , und Spannung des Gummis, dauert es schon etwas .
( probier es in einer größeren Tupperdose aus , mit versch Temp.)   .
Aber man kann locker den Angelplatz überwerfen und dann die Montage etwas einkurbeln.


----------



## nibbler001 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

So noch wollte auch noch ma was zu der Madenfarbendiskussion sagen.

Die Maden müssen über das Futter gefärbt werden.
Dazu muss das Fleisch eingefärbt werden, für Rot wird glaube ich Sudan 3 genommen.

Alternativ zum nachfärben:

Kurkuma = Bronze  (KAnn man Maden auch mit nachfärben

Entfetten von Maden mittels Alkohol oder Spüli (Nur kurz Waschen und min 2 mal mit Wasser nachspülen)
Dann lassen sie sich auch mit Lebensmittelfarbe n bischen anfärben.

Alternativ kann man auch mit MAismehl/'Mückenreiniger und einigen Madenreinigern entfetten (ist um einiges unkomplizierter, dauert aber n bischen länger).


Falls jetzt jemand auf die idee kommt sich Sudan zu besorgen, der Farbstoff schädigt die mikrobakterielle Unterwasserwelt eheblich, lso lieber Finger weg und ein zwei Berkleys mit an den HAken.


----------



## Bondex (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

das ist sicher auch der Grund dafür daß es keine gefärbten Maden mehr zu kaufen gibt. Schade, die waren wirklich sehr fängig damals.


----------



## z9r (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Wenn ihr Maden fängiger machen wollt und die farbe dabei ändern wollt,solltet ihr sie ca.2 Tage in eine Mischung aus Sägemehl und Currypulver laufen lassen.Guter Nebeneffekt, die Maden riechen nicht mehr nach Amoniak und fangen super,mache das schon seit Jahren so!


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

|laola:allen einen guten Rutsch nach 2010 #g#g :#2: :z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z


----------



## TBerbo (15. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*



Tommy-Boy schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch schon ausprobiert, Rote Beete Saft hat mir sehr schnell 'Schimmelmaden' hergestellt, Lebensmittelfarbe hat auch nicht geholfen. Aber anscheinend sind die gefärbten Maden nicht in allen Bundesländern verboten, vielleicht bekommt man sie ja trotzdem noch irgendwo. (Wobei ich damit nicht sicher bin ;+ )
> 
> Tom


 

Weiß denn jemand warum die eingefärbten Maden seinerzeit verboten wurden?

antwort weiter oben gerade erst gelesen...


----------



## barschben (16. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Ihr wollt eure fische auf dem weg nach hause kühlen ,habt aber keine kühltüte und nix.Fische in ne normale tüte ,und diese ins auto fenster klemmen so das diese vom fahrtwind gekühlt werden .(funktioniert perfekt ,besonders auf der autobahn)


----------



## BeatleB84 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*



barschben schrieb:


> Ihr wollt eure fische auf dem weg nach hause kühlen ,habt aber keine kühltüte und nix.Fische in ne normale tüte ,und diese ins auto fenster klemmen so das diese vom fahrtwind gekühlt werden .(funktioniert perfekt ,besonders auf der autobahn)



Aber das Fenster richtig schließen, sonst hat euer Hintermann schnell mal den großen Fang auf der Windschutzscheibe oder im Fahrzeuginneren (besonders auf der Autobahn)!:vik:


----------



## TRANSformator (16. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Ähm mal ganz ehrlich: Der Tipp mag ja funktionieren, wenn alles glatt geht. Aber sowas als ernsthaften Tipp zu "verkaufen", finde ich bedenklich. Je nach Auto und der abweichende Fensterbauweise kann das sehr wohl gefährlich werden. Bei dem einen Auto hängts bombenfest in der Scheibe und bei nem anderen weniger fest. Aus Versehen mal eben beim Fahren mit dem Ellbogen auf den Knopf vom elektrischen Fensterheber gekommen und die Tüte fliegt dem nachfolgenden Fahrzeug vor/auf die Front. So eine Tüte kann auch relativ schnell mal reißen, die Schweißnähte sind auch nicht imemr gleich stabil.

Alles in Allem recht bedenklich und gefährlich.


----------



## potter (16. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Je nach Art der Tüte funktioniert das ganze bei elektrischen Fensterhebern neuerer Bauart sowieso nicht.
Die haben nämlich alle nen Einklemmschutz der das Fenster dann wieder nach unten fährt!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*



potter schrieb:


> Die haben nämlich alle nen Einklemmschutz der das Fenster dann wieder nach unten fährt!


Aber nur beim ersten Mal. Danach Fensterhebertaster festhalten, dann drückt er bis der Motor aufgibt, da willste keine Hand dazwischenhalten :q

Zum eigentlichen "Tipp" sag ich mal nix.


----------



## Esolucius (18. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Hey Leute...

hier sind ja schon ein paar echt gute tipps zusammen gekommen....

vielleicht habt ihr ja auch einen für mich...

also wie ja bekannt ist stehen zander ziemlich auf dieses "schlüpferrosa" nun habe ich zwar weiße twister aber keine idee wie ich sie dazu bewege ihr farbe zu wechseln....
gut zureden hat bis jetzt nicht geholfen|supergri

PS: kenne zwar den trick sie mit roten twistern ein paar tage zusammen zu legen.... habe aber keine roten twister...#c

vielleicht hat einer von euch noch eine andere idee....?

Gruß von Esolucius


----------



## gufipanscher (18. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

vielleicht zusammen mit Rote Beete kochen :q

ich denk alle versuche, die twister zu färben wird wohl kostspieliger sein, als sich die passenden köder im laden zu holen.

der andere punkt ist der, dass diese pinken köder meist phosphoreszierend sind und das die fängigkeit ausmacht. aber ob ein nachgefärbter köder den gleichen effekt erzeilt, mag ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## BeatleB84 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps und Tricks*

Also: Weiße Gummis bekommt man gut eingefärbt, wenn man sie mit einem roten Kleidungsstück in der Waschmaschine wäscht, oder in nem Topf zusammen kurz aufkochen lässt!


----------

